

Getting intentionally denied access to the US - footurner
http://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/24540/how-to-intentionally-get-denied-entry-to-the-us-without-getting-into-trouble

======
mtmail
funny how the second answer links back to a discussion on Hackernews:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7311780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7311780)

